# Ramp Handrails



## Mech (Dec 12, 2019)

2015 IBC
2009 ICC A117.1

F-1/S-2 Use group

Do ramps require intermediate handrails like stairs (handrail within 30 inches of any portion of the stairs?)  I did not see any requirement, but I would like to double check.

Are removable handrails allowed on a ramp?  The only restriction I saw was 1014.5 *Fittings* Handrails shall not rotate within their fittings.  I did not see anything about "Securely Fastened"

The ramp with landings is 192 feet long rising 13 feet.  Adjacent to the ramp will be a conveyor belt.  The client wants to run a forklift on the ramp in case the conveyor breaks and they need to offload product and also run forklifts the whole conveyor length until it is repaired.

Thanks


----------



## steveray (Dec 12, 2019)

Is the ramp the only egress path or is it just to satisfy accessibility?


----------



## classicT (Dec 12, 2019)

No, it is not a requirement. Intermediate handrails are only required for stairways per IBC Section 1014.9.

*1014.9 Intermediate Handrails*
_Stairways _shall have intermediate _handrails _located in such a manner that all portions of the _stairway _minimum width or required capacity are within 30 inches (762 mm) of a handrail. On monumental _stairs_, _handrails _shall be located along the most direct path of egress travel.
​Be aware, the code may not require them, but the code is a minimum standard and not the best practice.


----------



## Mech (Dec 12, 2019)

steveray - The ramp satisfies accessibility; but it is also the only path between the two areas.  The owner wants one normal entrance / exit, which is through the higher area.  There are other egress paths in case of emergency.  If need be, I am sure we can provide the required number of egress and accessible egress paths without this ramp.

Thanks Ty J.  There should be a maximum of 15 people using this ramp, so everyone should have ample access to a handrail.


----------



## steveray (Dec 16, 2019)

Ty J. got it....this has changed for "monumental" type ramps, but I guess we figure there is less danger of falling there...

1014.1 Where required. Handrails serving stairways,
ramps, stepped aisles and ramped aisles shall be adequate in
strength and attachment in accordance with Section 1607.8.
Handrails required for stairways by Section 1011.11 shall
comply with Sections 1014.2 through 1014.9. Handrails
required for ramps by Section 1012.8 shall comply with Sections
1014.2 through 1014.8. Handrails for stepped aisles and
ramped aisles required by Section 1029.15 shall comply with
Sections 1014.2 through 1014.8.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for the clairifications.


----------

